
WikiLeaks springs a leak: full database of diplomatic cables appears online - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/08/wikileaks-springs-a-leak-full-database-of-diplomatic-cables-appears-online.ars
======
derrida
Link to the '.csv' or I don't believe it happened.

Given the unusually high amount of attention being paid to Wikileaks and the
interests that powers have in spreading rumors that the leaking platform is
unsafe, not believing it until the actual database has been located is a
reasonable position.

Despite many efforts by Wikileaks supporters on the Wikileaks IRC, nobody has
managed to locate this file. So if somebody could link to it, you will be
doing a massive favor.

"WikiLeaks responded to the leak on Twitter on Monday by writing: “There has
been no ‘leak at WikiLeaks’. The issue relates to a mainstream media partner
and a malicious individual.”" - From the ArsTechnica article

~~~
derrida
It is 48 hours later, but it turns out the Guardian have indeed leaked the
password. I would hand a link, but Wikileaks are going to dump EVERYTHING in
the next day, so it's best to go with the source.

------
maeon3
Here is the same report from a different angle:

[http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/28/unredacted-wikileaks-
cables...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/28/unredacted-wikileaks-cables-found-
online-probably-depressingly/)

Here is a German article from 'Der Speigel' through google translate about the
original report of the leak:

[http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&...](http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&tl=en&twu=1&u=http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/vorab/0,1518,782845,00.html&usg=ALkJrhhgvJ7YU4Xu4n3Zew0kFo7kk52OLg)

------
alnayyir
Seconding the call for a link to the file, I'd like to see this.

